# latest FCO update



## aykalam

Saturday 11 February marks the first anniversary of former President Mubarak's departure. There have been calls to mark the occasion with a Day of Civil Disobedience and large demonstrations are likely, especially in and around the area of Tahrir Square, Cairo. There remains a possibility of demonstrations taking place elsewhere in Cairo, as well as other cities in Egypt, including Alexandria. 



Egypt travel advice


----------



## aykalam

*North Sinai*

We advise against all but essential travel to Sinai north of the Suez-Taba road. This advice does not apply to the towns of Suez or Taba. This advice is due to the significant increase in the risk of criminal activity in the North Sinai area.

Egypt travel advice


----------



## hhaddad

Dear All,

We have reports of a possible demonstration taking place infront of the Embassy this morning. We advise our customers to contact the Embassy switch board on 02 2791 6000 before coming in.

Regards
Liliane Naggar
Consular Assistant
British Embassy, Cairo


----------



## canuck2010

We needed to renew a passport on Sunday but there were around 1000 Salafists protesting outside the Canadian Embassy. The embassy had already been closed and everyone had left. The guards said to come back in a few days, apparently the Salafists are taking turns protesting at different embassies, though I have no idea what they are protesting about exactly. ...I guess the police have better things to do than protect the embassies!


----------



## aykalam

hhaddad said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We have reports of a possible demonstration taking place infront of the Embassy this morning. We advise our customers to contact the Embassy switch board on 02 2791 6000 before coming in.
> 
> Regards
> Liliane Naggar
> Consular Assistant
> British Embassy, Cairo


This is happening right now, apparently something to do with an Egyptian scientist assasinated whilst in hospital in Wales. I shall post more details if I find them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> This is happening right now, apparently something to do with an Egyptian scientist assasinated whilst in hospital in Wales. I shall post more details if I find them.




The discovery of a doctor's body in a locked bathroom at the hospital where he worked has turned into a possible murder inquiry.

The body of anaesthetist Dr Karim Aly, 31, was found at the Princess of Wales Hospital in Bridgend, South Wales, on August 23 along with a syringe and a blood-smeared latex glove.

Police who investigated at the time did not believe it to be foul play as there was no signs of a struggle.
The body of anaesthetist Dr Karim Aly, 31, was found at the Princess of Wales Hospital in Bridgend, South Wales, on August 23 along with a syringe and a blood-smeared latex glove.

The body of anaesthetist Dr Karim Aly, 31, was found at the Princess of Wales Hospital in Bridgend, South Wales, on August 23 along with a syringe and a blood-smeared latex glove.

However in his native Egypt there have been claims in the media, as well as on a government website, that he was murdered.

Local coroner Peter Maddox subsequently ordered an autopsy but it has been condemned by Dr Aly's family who said 'dissecting' his body would violate his and their beliefs and 'strike at the heart of their religious identity'.



The controversy came to light during a legal challenge to prevent the autopsy at the High Court in London last week.

The judge Mr Justice Silber ruled that an invasive autopsy was the only way of finding out if there was 'third party involvement' in the Egyptian's death.

His sister Dr Sarah Aly initially supported the claim he has been murdered but later withdrew the accusation saying she was grief-stricken when she made it 'in the heat of the moment'.

She argued that 'cutting' the body would cause the family enormous distress and less intrusive toxicology tests, along with MRI scanning of his corpse, would be enough to dispel any suspicion that the doctor had been strangled.

Dr Sarah Aly said her family now believed there was nothing suspicious about the death and they should be allowed to have the body repatriated intact to Egypt.

Her barrister, Chris Williams, said an autopsy would breach the 'fundamental tenets' of the family's faith and amount to a violation of human rights to respect for family life and freedom of religion.

Can Yeginsu, for the coroner, said suspicions raised by the Egyptian media, and initially by Dr Sarah Aly herself, meant a thorough investigation had to be carried out.

Neither toxicology testing nor MRI scanning would rule out foul play, Mr Yeginsu told the judge.

He said other patients at the Welsh hospital might object to being scanned by a machine that had been used on a dead body.

Mr Yeginsu added that if the equipment were used on Dr Aly 'it would be very much a first, not only in Wales but probably in the United Kingdom'.

The coroner had also received firm advice that MRI scanning could not detect 'subtle pathology, such as pressure to the neck' and 'wouldn't be sufficient to rule out third party involvement'.

Local experience of using MRI equipment to scan dead bodies was 'non-existent' and such techniques would not uncover 'subtle injuries that are found in some kinds of homicide'.

Mr Justice Silber said the police investigation was prompted by Dr Sarah Aly's initial 'very serious allegations to the effect that the deceased had been murdered' and the stories circulating in the Egyptian press.

Mr Justice Silber also said that although toxicology tests on Dr Aly's blood and urine might be effective in detecting the presence of any drugs, they would not reveal whether they were 'administered by a third party' or whether force was used.

With Dr Aly's body deteriorating, it was concluded that an invasive autopsy was the only viable means of investigation.

The coroner told the High Court that he had 'real regret' that an autopsy would entail 'further upset' to Dr Aly's family.

Mr Justice Silber also expressed his 'great sympathy' for the loss of a young man at the start of his medical career.

Read more: Murder hunt launched after body of doctor is found locked in hospital bathroom | Mail Online


----------



## aykalam

"with a syringe and a blood-smeared latex glove"...and in a locked bathroom


----------



## expatagogo

How many autopsies did they do on Khalid Said?


----------



## aykalam

Apparently today is the anniversary of 1946 student and workers uprising against British occupation


----------



## hhaddad

University students from across the country on Tuesday are commemorating the 66th anniversary of Egypt's 1946 student and workers uprising by staging a number of protest marches and other activities. Students from over 15 Egyptian universities and 14 student movements, along with a number of high school students, are using the occasion to demand justice for protesters and activists slain in the wake of last year's revolution and the swift handover of power from the ruling Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF) to a civil authority. Doaa Basiouny, a student at Ain Shams Univerisity, added that core student demands were also being raised, including calls for free education and better academic facilities.
Among the student movements taking part in the scheduled event are the Students for Justice and Freedom, Revolutionary Socialist Students and the April 6 Students.
Students in several governorates – including Alexandria, Mansoura and Minya – have also invited members of the "Liars" campaign, which is devoted to exposing the SCAF's "lies" since its assumption of power one year ago, to attend the event.
In the capital, around 1000 Cairo University students set out from the university's main gate from which they would march to Egypt's parliament building, passing across Cairo's iconic Abbas Bridge.
The 9 February student-led general strike of 1946 led to one of Egypt's most infamous tragedies, when students organised a protest march to voice opposition to the government's non-cronfrontational position on the ongoing British occupation of the country.
As marchers passed onto the Abbas flyover, one of several bridges that connect Giza to Cairo, police opened the bridge on the orders of then prime minister Mahmoud Fahmy El-Nokrashi. As a result,dozens of protesters drowned after falling into the Nile, while many survivors were rounded up and arrested.
The incident triggered a student-led general strike that began on 21 February 1946, which was followed shortly afterward by clashes between Egyptian students and British occupation troops. In Cairo's Tahrir Square, destined to become the epicentre of revolution 66 years later, British troops shot down several students participating in demonstrations.
Students retaliated by torching a British military camp as the wave of protests quickly spread across the country. After the dust had settled, an estimated 48 students lay dead.
University students in neighbouring Arab countries, meanwhile, including Sudan and Syria, also staged strikes to express solidarity with their Egyptian counterparts.
El-Nokrashi was assassinated in December of 1948 by the Muslim Brotherhood's Abdel Megid Hassan, who managed to gain access to the prime minister by impersonating a police officer. 
Last year, students did not commemorate the anniversary of the strike, as it came in the immediate wake of Egypt's January 25 Revolution and the subsequent 11 February ouster of longstanding president Hosni Mubarak.


http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...ents-mark--workers-and-students-antiBrit.aspx


----------



## hhaddad

*Website update: Looking after our own: strengthening Britain's consular diplomacy*

Recieved from FCO today Part one

We deal with crises such as terrorist attacks and conflict as well as natural disasters; and we plan for major events such as the Rugby World Cup and Euro 2012 so that British fans are helped to travel safely. 

And we are also there when people bring trouble on themselves by breaking local laws, ignoring advice or committing crimes which lead to a prison sentence and, in the worst cases, even the threat of the death penalty. 

Foreign Office staff have a responsibility to provide you with professional, non-judgmental advice and help; and to treat you fairly and equally whatever your gender, race, age, sexual orientation, marital status, disability, religion or belief.

This impartiality and dedicated public service reflects the highest values of the Foreign Office as a whole. And it can make a huge difference to anyone who finds themselves in any of these frightening and stressful circumstances. 

The sorts o f things we can do include issuing you with an emergency travel document if you lose your passport abroad and need to travel urgently. We will provide help if you are unfortunate enough to be the victim of serious crimes such as sexual assault overseas. If you are injured in hospital, we will visit you if there is need. If you are arrested or detained, we will also visit you as soon as possible after arrest, if that is your wish. And if you are in prison, in most countries we will visit you to monitor your welfare, to help you understand the local legal and prison system, to put you in touch with support networks and to help you find an English-speaking lawyer.

We do these things every day somewhere in the world. 

But there are also things we cannot do, which is unsurprising when you consider the context.

Britons make more than 55 million individual trips overseas every year, and at least 6 million of our nationals live abroad for some of or all of the time. In the space of a year, approximately 6,000 Britons get arrested, and at any one time more than 3,250 British nationals are in prison around the world. At least 10% of all the murders of Britons in the last two years took place overseas, and on average more than one hundred British nationals die abroad each week. 

As you can imagine, this produces an immense demand for our services. In fact, just under two million people contact the Foreign Office for some form of consular assistance each year: that is more than 37,000 people a week.

When you are aware of these vast numbers, you can understand why it is that Embassies cannot pay your bills, give you money or make travel arrangements for you, and why we cannot arrange funerals or repatriate bodies. We try to look after everybody in the same way, and to be consistent in how we help people whether they are rich or poor, famous or unknown. 

We also have to observe the law. That m eans we cannot help you enter a country if you do not have a valid passport or necessary visa. We cannot get you better treatment in hospital or prison than is given to local people, and we cannot get you out of prison. We cannot resolve your property or other legal disputes for you. We cannot override the local authorities, such as police investigating crimes. And we cannot give you legal advice: consular staff are not lawyers.

There are also cases where members of the public waste time and scarce resources with ludicrous requests.

It is not our job, for example, to book you restaurants while you are on holiday. This is obvious, you may think. But nonetheless it came as a surprise to the caller in Spain who was having difficulty finding somewhere to have Christmas lunch.

If like a man in Florida last year, you find ants in your holiday rental, we are not the people to ask for pest control advice.

If you are having difficulty erect ing a new chicken coop in your garden in Greece as someone else did, I am afraid that we cannot help you. 

Equally, I have to say that we are not the people to turn to and we have been asked all of these, if you can’t find your false teeth, if your sat nav is broken and you need directions, if you are unhappy with your plastic surgery, if your jam won’t set, if you are looking for a dog-minder while you are on holiday, if your livestock need checking on, if you would like advice about the weather, or if you want someone to throw a coin into the Trevi fountain for you because you forgot while you were on holiday and you want your marriage to succeed. And our commitment to good relations with our neighbours does not, I am afraid, extend to translating ‘I love you’ into Hungarian, as we were asked to do by one love-struck British tourist. There are easier ways to find a translation.

These are a just a few examples of bizarre demands that get put to our staff overseas. 
Criticism that is sometimes levelled against us should be viewed in that light. An effective consular service does not mean a nanny state. 

So we ask British nationals to be responsible, to be self-reliant and to take sensible precautions. This includes following our travel advice so that you ‘know before you go’, getting the right vaccinations and visas; and familiarising yourself with local laws and customs. We cannot emphasise enough the importance of good travel insurance as we don’t want to see more heart-rending cases of families forced to remortgage their house to pay for a hospital bill overseas. If you do find yourselves needing our help, we do ask British nationals to be prepared to pay for certain services; since Consular assistance is paid for from fees not from taxation and where we do charge a fee for a service, we only do so to cover our costs. 

In return, we maintain one of the most extensive and most eff ective consular networks of any country in the world.

We have consular representation in over 180 countries. More than 740 full time staff work on consular issues at any one time, and we have 160 other staff, trained in crisis management, ready to be deployed at any moment in response to crisis overseas. Last year we despatched them to New Zealand, Cote D’Ivoire, Japan, Libya, Egypt, Morocco, Bahrain and to Tunisia to reinforce our Embassies and High Commissions there. And we provide travel advice on 227 countries and territories which is viewed by more than eight million people a year, giving the public a detailed picture of the risks they may face around the world.

And I am proud that we not only react to events, we also lead campaigns to change things for the better:

The Foreign Office works to alter attitudes to forced marriage; to improve conditions in prisons; to abolish the death penalty and to restrict the cases to which it to applies; to extend human rights; to combat the barbaric practice of female genital mutilation; and to deter people from crime by warning them about the potential penalties, all in support of British nationals and our democratic values. We were the first country to launch a special section on travel advice for gay, lesbian, bisexual or transgender travellers and we are the only country to have published an advice document for LGBT victims of forced marriage. And increasingly, we now give advice to hotels and governments on how to boost security in coastal resorts of Africa to reduce the risks of kidnapping. 

When you consider that last year we issued 345,000 passports overseas; provided nearly 18,000 Emergency Travel documents; helped some 20,000 Britons who had been arrested, hospitalised, whose relative had died overseas or who had been a victim of crime; provided face-to-face assistance to nearly half a million people; gave written support to another third of a million; answered nearly 1 million phone enquiries; assisted in 356 cases of child abduction; led the rescue overseas of 205 victims of forced marriage; successfully protected 6 British nationals from the death penalty and helped Britons after flooding in Thailand and Australia and instability across the Middle East, in addition to the other crises I have mentioned;


----------



## hhaddad

PART TWO


When you reflect that this entire service was provided to British passport holder, every day of the year, week in and week out, at a cost per person of £1.50 a year over the life of a 10-year passport, and without burdening the taxpayer;

And if you note that on top of this, Ministers are involved in many consular cases; meeting families and MPs and raising cases on visits overseas, for example to challenge slow judicial processes that leave British nationals in limbo;

Then you really do see that we provide a vital service to British nationals, and that 
foundations of our c onsular services are extremely strong. 

Of course we do make mistakes, and sometimes things go wrong. 

With so many tens of thousands of cases, many of which are unique, sometimes we do fall short, and often Members of Parliament take up these cases with us on behalf of their constituents. 

In Libya for example we were criticised last year when a plane broke down that was due to go to the aid of British nationals, delaying that mission. 

We will always constantly strive to improve what we do, and to ensure that we learn lessons from each major crisis. 

We published a report on lessons learned in the case of Libya and we have implemented many recommendations from that report, including building more resilience into our consular system. But it is also worth noting that in Libya we succeeded in evacuating 800 British nationals who wished to leave the country, and 1,000 other nationals from over 50 countries. 

In general, the Foreign Office receives three times as many messages of thanks as it does complaints or criticism.

“Life is unpredictable and dealt me the worse possible blow at what should have been the best possible time of our lives”, wrote a man whose wife had died overseas, in a letter to our Ambassador and his team: “ I would have been at a complete loss but for all your unforgettable and truly helpful assistance.”

The words of one young woman whom we helped to cope with a personal tragedy overseas are also typical of many messages that we receive. She wrote: “I was truly amazed by the reactions of the Embassy and Foreign Office. I have been travelling and working overseas for just over 8 years now and up to this point have never needed the assistance of an Embassy. I never could have imagined how supportive and comforting the people who work in this job could be…I really feel that the Embassy and Foreign Office worked above and beyond th e call of duty on my behalf and I have nothing but thanks for everyone who was involved.”

We could not do this work as well as we do without other government bodies including the Home Office, the Identity and Passport Service, the Ministry of Justice, the UK Border Agency, the Crown Prosecution Service and the Ministry of Defence.

We also could not do it without the travel industry, charities, NGOs, voluntary organisations and local support networks, and members of expat communities who give their time for free. Some of those groups are represented here today. To them I say we are very grateful to you all and we value our connection with you. 

We are determined to maintain and strengthen the Foreign Office’s consular work in the years ahead.

We will do this first and foremost by maintaining our global diplomatic reach and expanding it in some places. 

We must always retain our ability to look after our own nati onals through consular work as well as our wider diplomacy. We can never rely entirely on anyone else to do this. 

Our government understands this, and that is one reason why we are expanding Britain’s diplomatic network in parts of the world and opening new Embassies. 

We of course look for ways to work with other countries so that our nationals get the best possible protection wherever they are in the world, including through arrangements with Commonwealth nations and the EU. 

The Australians recently went to great lengths to secure the safety of a British national who was in grave danger in Papua New Guinea. Just last week we helped a Singaporean stranded in Mali by the coup to get home. And we were recently very grateful to Germany for evacuating an injured British national to hospital, after an attack on tourists in a remote area of Ethiopia in which five people were killed.

We benefit from the European Union arrangement tha t EU nationals with no Embassy of their own can turn to any other Member State for help. 

But those who think we are ever going to subcontract consular services are mistaken. For us consular services will always remain a national responsibility. 

Within the European Union, there is no role for EU institutions in defining the consular assistance that Member States should provide to their citizens, or in providing frontline consular assistance. These are matters for which national governments are accountable to their Parliaments and we will oppose EU competence creep in this area. 

We will always ensure that our diplomatic network is configured in the best way to support British nationals as well as our wider interests. We have opened or are opening new British Embassies in South Sudan, Madagascar, Kyrgyzstan, Cote D’Ivoire, Liberia, El Salvador and as security improves, in Somalia; we have opened two new consulates in Canada and Brazil and p lan to open six more in the emerging economies. In Europe, changing customer demands and the opportunities of new technology mean we no longer need large established Consulate offices in, for example, Florence and Venice, where the bulk of routine consular services are being delivered by consular hubs in Rome and Milan; or Funchal and Lille, where routine calls are now centralised. We plan to re-structure our consular services in Naples along similar lines this summer.

On top of this, we are introducing six new measures to improve our service.

First, we are opening a new crisis centre this summer with 50% more staff compared to this time last year, so that we can respond to multiple crises at the same time. We will be able to bring together teams of more than a hundred people from across Government to coordinate the response to crises, with a new call handling centre for worried citizens and families in trouble, and better audiovisual and IT equipment. 

Second, we will set up a new network of contact centres which people can call, to provide round the clock coverage and free up more front line staff to deal with difficult cases. 

Third, we are increasing our ability to respond to crises in the Middle East, North Africa and South Asia by setting up a new Rapid Deployment team, on call 24 hours of the day, seven days a week, ready to be despatched to help British nationals wherever need arises.

Fourth, we will introduce a new mobile registration system by the end of this year for British nationals caught up in a crisis, which will enable people to register with the Foreign Office by text message from their mobile phones. 

Fifth, we are freeing up resources and making our services more accessible by moving them online where we can, reducing queuing and unnecessary phone calls. 

Finally, we are going to increase our focus on vulnerable people, so that we narrow the gap bet ween the help they would get in the UK and that which they are likely to receive overseas. We already have arrangements to ensure that if someone is bereaved by a murder or manslaughter abroad, they will receive practical support from the Victim Support National Homicide Service, to help them access services like travel, translating and repatriation of remains. We want to build new partnerships to extend this sort of help to other bereavements and to support victims of other serious crimes, such as rape or other assaults resulting in life-threatening injuries, and people with mental health problems. 

So this will be our approach: Maintaining and extending our diplomatic network, so that we are in the right places to help British nationals;

Increasing our capacity to respond to crises, and our accessibility to the public;

Using the latest technology to help British nationals get the information they need as quickly as possible;

And training our staff to the highest standard, so that British nationals, including the most vulnerable, get the best possible advice and support.

In two years in the Foreign Office, I have come to see how consular work typifies the very best of the institution and the values it stands for, including commitment to public service, fairness and impartiality. 

I have seen the ingenuity and determination of our staff in overcoming problems, their willingness to go the extra mile, and the resourcefulness and courage with which, time and again, they confront completely unexpected events. 

All these things give me great pride in the Foreign and Commonwealth Office, great confidence about what we can achieve in the future, and the certainty that it performs an indispensable role for the British public in this area as in so many areas; a service on which we can rely, and which we could never and will never do without. 

Please click on the link to view the article: here 


Kind regards, 
FCO Webmaster


----------



## hhaddad

Recieved today

Dear All,

We are aware of calls for a demosntration centering on Tahrir Sqaure, Cairo tomorrow, 6 April. British nationals should avoid all demonstrations.

Dawn Naughton
HM Consul


----------



## hhaddad

*Important Notice*

Dear all,

We are aware of a demonstration called for Friday 13 April which is likely to centre on Tahrir Square, Cairo. A large demonstration has been called for Friday 20 April, also in Tahrir Square. There are frequent demonstrations, usually on Fridays, and centring on Tahrir Square, Cairo. Demonstrations also often take place elsewhere in Cairo, as well as other cities in Egypt, including Alexandria. Please avoid all demonstrations.

There are a number of significant dates on the political calendar in the next few months. These may have the potential to impact on the security situation. We understand these dates to be:

12/13 April: Announcement of candidates for Presidential elections
14/15 April: Appeal period for candidates for Presidential elections
17 April: Verdict of trial for the Port Said football riots
26 April: Final decision on candidates for Presidential elections
23/24 May: Presidential elections
2 June: Verdict of the trial of former President Mubarak
16/17 June: Potential run-offs for Presidential election
21 June: Results of Presidential election
30 June: Handover of power from the military to a civilian government

In addition, there will be a referendum on the new Constitution, but the date has not yet been set.

Best regards and have a good long weekend.


Dawn Naughton

Her Majesty's Consul


----------



## aykalam

FCO have added a map to their travel advice for Egypt

Egypt travel advice


----------



## hhaddad

*Message to Community from the British Embassy Consular Section Cairo*

Dear British Community,

It is our pleasure to advertise our Alexandria Consular Clinic.

The Clinic will be held at the British Consulate General, 3 Mina St, Roushdy, Alexandria, on Monday 7 May. We will be open to the public from 0900 - 1400.

If you have any comments or feedback from our previous clinics or if you have any questions regarding the forthcoming one, please write to [email protected]

Best regards,

Yvette Keriakos
Senior Consular Assistant

Consular Section | British Embassy Cairo 
7 Ahmed Ragheb Street, Garden City, Cairo, Egypt 
Email: [email protected] | Telephone: +202 27916000 | Direct line: 27916008 | Fax: +202 27916133 | FTN: 8407 6008 
www.fco.gov.uk | www.UKinEgypt.fco.gov.uk 
Visit our blogs at http://blogs.fco.gov.uk | Feedback & Questions to [email protected]


----------



## hhaddad

*Website update: Victim of a forced marriage or know someone who is?*

I received the following today.

This email is to advise you that an article matching one of your interests has been published: Victim of a forced marriage or know someone who is?. 

If you are worried you might be forced into marriage or are worried about a friend or relative call us on 0207 008 0151. Our Forced Marriage Unit (FMU) is a joint-initiative with the Home Office. In 2011 there were 1468 instances where the FMU gave advice or support related to a possible forced marriage. Of the 1468 instances, 78 per cent were female and 22 per cent male. 
Our trained professionals offer confidential advice and assistance to:
• those who have been forced into marriage
• those at risk of being forced into marriage
• people worried about friends or relatives 
• professionals working with actual or potential victims of forced marriage 
We can also help if you a British national overseas?
Abroad, we work with embassy staff to rescue victims who may have been held captive, raped, forced into a marriage or into having an abortion. 
In the UK the FMU assists actual and potential victims of forced marriage, as well as professionals working in the social, educational and health sectors. See our pages on information for professionals and information for victims for more details.


Please click on the link to view the article: here 


Kind regards, 
FCO Webmaster


----------



## hhaddad

*presidential elections*

Dear All,

We have amended the travel advice to reflect the elections later this week. It advises:
The first round of Presidential elections is due to take place on 23 and 24 May in locations all over Egypt. There may be increased security measures during this period, especially near polling stations. We advise British Nationals to stay away from polling stations on these dates. 
British nationals should avoid all crowds and demonstrations, including election campaign rallies. The situation can change rapidly and we recommend that you follow events on local and international news and seek advice from tour operators and local authorities.
Please note that the embassy will be open as usual on Wednesday and Thursday. 
Best regards
Dawn Naughton


----------



## hhaddad

As you will be aware there were large demonstrations overnight after the trial verdict in the following locations: Tahrir Square, Cairo, Ibrahim Mosque and the Corniche in Alexandria and Arbein Square, Suez. There were smaller demonstrations in other cities across Egypt including Ismailia and Aswan. The risk remains that demonstrations will continue and have the potential to be violent. 
British nationals should stay away from areas with demonstrations, avoid large crowds and follow developments on the news. 
Full travel advice can be seen in the attached weblink:
Egypt travel advice


----------



## hhaddad

Dear British Community,

It is our pleasure to advertise our Alexandria Consular Clinic.

The Clinic will be held at the British Consulate General, 3 Mina St, Roushdy, Alexandria, on Monday 11 June. We will be open to the public from 0900 - 1400.

If you have any comments or feedback from our previous clinics or if you have any questions regarding the forthcoming one, please write to [email protected]

Best regards,

Yvette Keriakos
Senior Consular Assistant

Consular Section | British Embassy Cairo 
7 Ahmed Ragheb Street, Garden City, Cairo, Egypt 
Email: [email protected] | Telephone: +202 27916000 | Direct line: 27916008 | Fax: +202 27916133 | FTN: 8407 6008 
www.fco.gov.uk | www.UKinEgypt.fco.gov.uk 
Visit our blogs at FCO Bloggers - Our bloggers around the World | Feedback & Questions to [email protected]


----------



## aykalam

The second round of Presidential elections will take place on 16 and 17 June in locations across Egypt. There may be increased tension and demonstrations during and after this period. There is likely to be increased security near polling stations. We advise British nationals to stay away from polling stations on election days and avoid demonstrations and election rallies.

Demonstrations are frequent in larger cities across Egypt, particularly Tahrir Square, Cairo, Alexandria, Suez and Ismailia. Demonstrations are often on Fridays but can take place at other times. British nationals should avoid demonstrations and large crowds, and follow developments on the news. There have been reports of sexual assaults on women during some demonstrations in Tahrir Square. We advise women to take extra care when near the square, particularly when alone.



Egypt travel advice


----------



## hhaddad

Dear British Community,

Large demonstrations have been called for in Tahrir Square. This is due to start at 1700. We advise British Citizens to avoid all demonstrations.

Stay Safe. 

Yvette Keriakos
Senior Consular Assistant


----------



## aykalam

not just Tahrir

We are aware of two large demonstrations being called for on Tuesday 19 June at 15:00 local time (14:00 BST) at the Parliament building in Cairo and 17:00 local time (18:00 BST) in Tahrir Square.

Egypt travel advice


----------



## aykalam

A demonstration is planned at the rear of the British Embassy compound on the afternoon of Tuesday, 3 July 2012. We advise all British Nationals to avoid any demonstrations in that particular area around the Embassy compound. The Embassy will remain open.

Egypt travel advice


----------



## CAIRODEMON

aykalam said:


> A demonstration is planned at the rear of the British Embassy compound on the afternoon of Tuesday, 3 July 2012. We advise all British Nationals to avoid any demonstrations in that particular area around the Embassy compound. The Embassy will remain open.
> 
> Egypt travel advice


Demonstrators probably ARE British Nationals giving vent to their feelings about the quality of service provided to them by the embassy


----------



## aykalam

CAIRODEMON said:


> Demonstrators probably ARE British Nationals giving vent to their feelings about the quality of service provided to them by the embassy


lol what service?


----------



## aykalam

"The overall level of this advice has changed; we now advise against all travel to the Governorate of North Sinai and against all but essential travel to parts of South Sinai."

Egypt travel advice


----------



## aykalam

FCO just tweeted:

Possible demonstrations in Cairo and elsewhere on 16 Nov in light of regional developments


----------

